# Thoughts on Trophy Hardtops



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I am in the market for a used boat in the 22-24ft range. I've looked at a couple of walkarounds and like them ok. But I keep getting draw to the Trophy Hardtops in the 23-24ft range. I'm going to look at a 2359 in the morning. I know that Trophy's are "entry level" boats and will need things replaced. But in general, how are they for general ride quality and build quality. Any issues that that they are well known for? I'm looking for a bigger boat so that I dont get the crap beat out of me so much (like in our current 17ft) and would like to be able to fish 4-5 people comfortably, instead of the current 3.. Thoughts?

I know they are cheap, but so am I. I'm trying to stay in the $10k and less range. I know, I know... You get what you pay for... But it is all that I have.


----------



## DawnsKayBug (Jul 24, 2013)

The thing that gaveTrophy/Bayliner a bad name back in the day was the engines they sold with the boat. Junk Mercs that were almost underpowered. they were a low price boat. 
That boat seems like it is going to be hot as balls in the summer.


----------



## BubbaFett (Mar 17, 2012)

If you are looking for a Trophy in the 10K price range you better make sure the Al Fuel tank has been replaced already. I looked at several that had failed fuel tanks and you have to cut the deck to replace the tank. If you aren't willing to do it yourself you are looking at about a $1500 repair.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I can do that myself. Dont want to, but can. How can you tell if the tank needs replacing?


----------



## BubbaFett (Mar 17, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Strong smell of gas from the bilge.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I went and looked at a 2459 this morning. That is a BIG girl!!! Not sure that it will fit in the driveway. I took measurements to check. The fuel tank looked good from what I could tell. It was not foamed in, so that is a plus. The bilge had a slight (very slight) smell of oil and gas, but the engine is in the bilge with the tank.... So it is going to smell a little. I've never seen a carbed chevy v-8 that didn't smell like gas. haha

I loved the boat, but this one was a little rough for me. But it was cheap! I like the layout, but I think it is a bit big for my driveway and maybe too big for me to load and unload by myself. She was a BIG girl. At least to me.


----------

